# Dye Sublimation on Burnout T-shirts



## Shorty (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello everyone, has anyone tried dye sublimation on Burnout t-shirts? If so was you happy with the finished result. Thanks.

Shorty


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

We have printed a lot of burnouts with dye sub. Very unique look! Don't be afraid try colors other than white! You will need to use a pillow or plain paper between the layers to prevent the inks from blowing through. We use 360-365°F for only 35 seconds. They will scorch easily.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Ron . Would you mind posting a pic if you have any time to spare please. If not that's fine. Thanks for the feedback mate.

Shorty


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry, I cannot post a sample as it is customer supplied art.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Ron I just meant attaching a pic to this thread.


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

Burnouts are fun. I bought a bunch and dyed them colors I liked. They only dye on the part that's not a burnout so it gets a nice 2tone effect. Then I print them. The images are not as sharp since it's usually a 50/50 blend.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

could you describe what a burnout shirt is?


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

I second that. I am very new to these terms. I have only recently figured out distress.


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

This is an example of a burnout shirt
T-shirts Org: Burnout and Cataloging You can get them at most trendy wholesalers.


----------



## Dragr (Jan 11, 2009)

here is an example of one of mine


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

What size press do you use? Are they expensive? I have fun with shirts, but I'm limited to a 16 x20 area.


----------



## Dragr (Jan 11, 2009)

sublimeimprints said:


> What size press do you use? Are they expensive? I have fun with shirts, but I'm limited to a 16 x20 area.


These are expensive to make, and I outsource them. You should be able to find these for under $30 per, and that's even if every single one were one-off.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Dragr. Nice design by the way. Was this originally a white burnout tee and then it was sublimated all over?


----------



## Dragr (Jan 11, 2009)

It was a heather gray one. Thanks for the props :-D


----------



## fix2009 (Mar 22, 2009)

That's a nice design. Who do you use to print? Thanks.


----------



## Dragr (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually, I'm still trying to find someone to do it the way I want. That one was done by Nodbod, and LeadrGrafx has a test tee in the mail to me. I'll let you know how those turn out.


----------



## Lacuna Vaegus (Sep 17, 2009)

I was wondering if you found a vendor that you were happy with to do these dye-sub prints? I have been looking for awhile and only found one printer that will do them in small quantities. They only have one available shirt style that they will print on. I am looking for some more variety...


----------

